# Use that junk mail !!!



## Herb G (Oct 1, 2016)

At least 2-3 times a week, we get junk mail. Most of it goes straight into the recycle bin. There is some that is quite valuable however.

You probably get it too, but never thought of this use for it.
When you get the glossy on both side ads, keep them.
It is heavy card stock, with a plastic laminate on both sides.

Some of the ads are for beauty supplies, some are for dental offices, others are for getting your pet shampooed.
It doesn't matter what the ad is for, just that it's heavy paper stock laminated in plastic.

Ok, here's what to use it for. EPOXY!!! Yep, epoxy.
I cut out a square from the card, and mix my epoxy on it.
Since it's plastic, it mixes well without sticking to it.
The epoxy doesn't soak into it like cardboard, leaving more for your projects. It's better than wax paper too.
It's stiff enough to hold it's shape while mixing the epoxy, yet flexible enough to scrape every drop of that expensive glue off it.
I use a Popsicle stick to mix mine with. 

I hope this inspires someone to reuse that junk mail for a better purpose. Best of all, it's free. 
I just got some recently that was a 2 page ad and it was 11" X 16". Plenty enough to mix several batches of epoxy.

They even pay to send it to your house!

What could be better than that?


----------



## Jolly Red (Oct 1, 2016)

I use the back of junk envelopes to make quick sketches of projects, make notes, and other things I don't want to use a "good" sheet of paper for.  Sometimes there is a sheet of paper with a blank side, pure treasure.  If I don't like what I have down, just toss back in the recycle bin.  Haven't had to  buy note pads in quite a while.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 2, 2016)

I quarter all 81/2X11 paper that is blank on side. I have several stacks of 41/4X51/2 around the house and shop. It's cheap and one never has too many scratch pads. Before retirement I owned a commercial printing plant. We had dumpsters full of waste stock. When my girls were in grade school they would come to the plant, I would cut up scraps into 41/4X51/2. The would have fun making scratch pads and selling them in school for 5 cents until their teacher put an end to their little enterprise.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 2, 2016)

I too have been using the junk cards for epoxy! Works great!


----------



## mark james (Oct 2, 2016)

I cherry pick the offers for credit cards.  Some are actually great for segmenting.  Just need to sand them a bit.

Each of these pens used credit cards from junk mail.


View in Gallery


----------

